# Will an intake for an SR20 fit a GA16?



## GA16DEKID (May 30, 2004)

Hey guys I heard that an intake made for an SR20 motor will fit a GA16....is this true. I know the throttle bodies are different size but is that the only difference? My friend has an SR20 and I dont see much difference other than the throttle body. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just get an intake made for the ga16. it'd be a waste to get one for the sr20 when there are a few made for your specific engine.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

do you have an intake for an SR20 lying around?

like chimmike said, if you're going to buy one...just get one for the GA


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

in order to get a sr to fit, you are gonna have to cut the pipe...and take the risk of messing it up..just buy the right 1.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why would you want an SR20 intake anyways? Can you get it cheap or what?


----------

